# Purple Haze: indoor or outdoor?



## Farseer (Mar 3, 2015)

Well hello everyone!
Have not posted anything for a long time, basically since my first harvest.
I'm starting a new one soon and I have my eyes on Purple Haze (in love with the colour). I have a few depression/anxiety problems and I've heard that this plant does the trick in keeping these disorders at bay. I also love sativas, I can't stand the couch-locked high.
The problem is, is that in every online shop, I see that it's branded as a "indoor" cannabis plant. Now that's a problem, because my only option is to grow it outside. I live in central Europe, so the climate isn't so bad. So, my question: can a marijuana strain thats labeled "indoors" grow outside, since every plant naturally grows outside? Are there any downfalls I should expect?

Cheers guys, and I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

Anything that grows indoor can grow outdoor. The things you can get more easily od is powdery milder so you need to prune so as not to get that. I haven't had a problem with bugs outside. You will need a long growing season if your doing sativa's. I am in the northwest and couldn't do a long flowering sativa. It would not finish.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2015)

Long season and most likely be quite tall.

Good luck


----------

